
The Steps to a Universal Online Tutor - jimsojim
http://davidvandegrift.com/blog?id=63
======
yourapostasy
There are many people noodling around with some implementation or another of
Stephenson's "Young Lady's Illustrated Primer". [1] [2] [3] [4] There is
indeed an XPRIZE that directly acknowledges the influence of Stephenson's
vision. [5] This article contributes to that ongoing, healthy mania to create
such a tool by identifying some of the hard AI problems that need to be solved
to realize the tool.

I think Stephenson side-stepped some of the identified hard AI problems by
indicating the visualized primer was designed towards children and teens in
mind with a pre-configured topic "curriculum" (addresses some of Navigating a
Semantic Graph and Knowledge Ingestion Engine), and the original primer used
"ractors", professional actors who voiced and emoted avatars in the primer
with appropriate cues from the primer on what to say, etc. (addresses Natural
Language Understanding and Natural Language Generation).

[1] [http://proto-knowledge.blogspot.com/2011/11/building-
young-l...](http://proto-knowledge.blogspot.com/2011/11/building-young-ladys-
illustrated-primer.html)

[2] [https://medium.com/message/the-kindle-
wink-4f61cd5c84c5#.1bx...](https://medium.com/message/the-kindle-
wink-4f61cd5c84c5#.1bxexf3ac)

[3] [https://www.quora.com/Who-is-making-Primers-inspired-by-
the-...](https://www.quora.com/Who-is-making-Primers-inspired-by-the-Young-
Ladys-Illustrated-Primer)

[4]
[http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/08/the...](http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/08/the-
young-ladys-illustrated-primer.html)

[5] [http://forum.xprize.org/t/a-young-ladys-illustrated-
primer/3...](http://forum.xprize.org/t/a-young-ladys-illustrated-primer/308/4)

------
poirier
I've been designing a variation of this for almost a decade, waiting for the
remaining technologies to fall in place for the interface.

These past few weeks contained an announcement which is probably the last one.

I use a tiny component of it every day, and my current project leverages
different types of AI.

------
rodrimc
I think IBM has been making some important contributions in turning into
product all that research in the AI (and related) field with its Watson
congnitive system. I recently started a research internship at IBM Research
and I've played a little with Watson. I must say that it works very well in
understanding natural language and providing useful responses.

